# IBS Friendly Bento Challenge



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

The bento blog Just Bento is having a beginning bento class online, for free, starting next week. I wanted to try it with IBS friendly or low FODMAPs bentos. Bentos are a Japanese way of creating a healthy, well-balanced meal, often for lunch and/or boxed. I work at home, so taking a box lunch really isn't an issue for me, but I want to start eating a more well-balanced diet. I will probably have less fruit and more cooked food in mine that is traditional, but I thought that it'd be neat to see what other

I thought it'd be fun to find some others who want to try it out, and maybe we can not only tag our bentos in the Flickr group, which is part of the class assignment, but also maybe do a group Tumblr, Blogspot blog, or group Pinterest that lets us put them all in one place and refer back to them. While I like Tumblr, it's not always the best place to discuss the bentos. We could always keep them in a thread on here, too.

All you need for the class is online access, a camera, and a Flickr account. I already have a collection of bento boxes, but I think you could just use Tupperware or even a plate if necessary. She doesn't list boxes as a necessity for the class.


----------



## Janina (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh, I would LOVE to see some examples, as I love bento so much!


----------

